# Tastenbelegung ? ALT + Zahlencode ?



## herzblatt (11. Oktober 2003)

Hallo..

Unter Windows konnte man mit alt + (z.B.)176 ein bestimmtes Zeichen erzeugen. Unter Linux (RedHat) funktioniert das bei mir nicht mehr  ... Hat irgendjemand einen Rat wie ich das hinbekomme ? Vielen Dank für die Hilfe ...

herzblatt


----------



## JohannesR (11. Oktober 2003)

Tipp mal mit gedrückter [Alt Gr]-Taste auf dem Keyboard rum, aus a wird dann z.B. ein æ, aus y ein « und aus x ein ».


----------

